# كيف يتم اختيار سماكات الصاج في مشاريع التكييف ؟؟؟



## e-hisham (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء :

 تحيه طيبه وبعد ....

سؤالي :

كيف يتم اختيار سماكات الصاج في مشاريع التكييف ؟؟؟؟

ارجو ذكرها بالانش والملم :85:

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير للاخوه من مهندسين وقائمين على الموقع ومشاركين :84:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يتم اختيار السماكات اعتمادا على gage للصاج المستخدم حيث أن كل كيج له سماكة مختلفة
المتحكم في اختيار الكيج هو أطول بعد من المقطع العرضي للدكت فمع ازدياد أبعاد الدكت يتم اختيار كيج أعلى
وهناك جداول في سماكنا وآشري يمكنك الاطلاع عليها


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الجدول السابق من آشري وهو لسماكات الصاج اعتمادا على الكيج المستخدم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للأبعاد سأعطيكها ولكن حاليا من دون مرجعية(من عندي يعني) ولكن إذا صار عندي وقت الجدول بيصير عندك
حتى 457مم كيج 26
من 458 مم حتى 915 مم كيج 24
من 915 مم حتى 1219 مم كيج 22
من 1219 مم حتى 1372 مم كيج 20
من 1372 مم حتى 1524 مم كيج 18


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)

طبعا من جدول آشري السابق يمكنك الحصول على وزن الصاج المستخدم بعد الضرب بمساحة الصاج


----------



## e-hisham (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شاكر ومقدر حسن اهتمامك وفقك الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح ونفع بك ورزقنا واياك بالرزق الحلال وبارك لك في مالك واولادك وامة المسلمين اجمعين 

بانتظار جديدك


----------



## waleed almasry (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مفيد


----------



## اسامه نحله (7 ديسمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> بالنسبة للأبعاد سأعطيكها ولكن حاليا من دون مرجعية(من عندي يعني) ولكن إذا صار عندي وقت الجدول بيصير عندك
> حتى 457مم كيج 26
> من 458 مم حتى 915 مم كيج 24
> من 915 مم حتى 1219 مم كيج 22
> ...


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

يبدو أن أحدهم لديه اعتراض ولم يفدنا سوى بإشارات تعجب


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أحب أن أذكر أن الأبعاد المذكورة سابقا هي من سماكنا ولكن عند ضغط ستاتيكي 500 باسكال أو +2 انش ماء


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذا جدول للسماكات من سماكنا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

في المرفقات جدول سماكات من سماكنا أيضا


----------



## e-hisham (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في مالك واولادك 

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.وسيم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الافادة ...


----------



## وائل البرعى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن أنا مبتدىء وأريد أن أعرف ما معنى gageويقصد ب أيه أطول بعد عرضى يعنى لو طلع أبعاد الدكت مثلا 24*30
يقصد هنا 30 هو البعد الكبير ؟ لو هذا صحيح يكون هذا فى الدكت المستطيل . أما أذا كان عندى الدكت دائرى فما هو أطول بعد عرضى . من فضلك أريد الايضاح وانى ذكرت لك فى أول الكلام انى أتعلم 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمران احمد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المقصود بالـ guage و تنطق جيدج مع تعطيش الجيم ، هو سمك شريحة الصاج
 و يباع الصاج بمقاسات طول اللوح 2 متر وعرضه واحد متر أو بطول 2.4 متر و عرض 1.22 متر أو لفائف بعرض متر و طول 30 متر 
و بمشاهدة خدول سماكنا ستعرف الجيج و ما يقابله من قيمة التخانة مقدرة بالإنش أو الملليمتر و كذلك وزن المتر المربع و يمكنك من أي تاجر صاج ان تحصل على هذه البيانات و عدد الالواح في الطن من كل قياس
من جداول سماكنا ايضا تحصل على أقصي مقاس عرض دكت مسموح به من كل سماكة صاج و أقلها


----------



## وائل البرعى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس صبرى على التوضيح وان شاء الله منتظر المزيد من حضرتك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

